# Vegan diet to reduce LG?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Recently I have been doing a high protein diet (mainly chicken), and the LG is at a sky high.

Has anyone tried veganism to reduce BO? I have heard a lot of success stories where people had reduced fecal odour following a vegan diet.

Heres an example

I saw another post a few months back where a male stated his sister had fecal body odour, whereas he was smell free due to always following a vegan diet. He also stated eventually he began to have a less restricted eating lifestyle, eating a more western diet, and like his sister he began to develop the same BO symptoms. This is a great example as it is rare for sibling comparisons 'studies' regarding these types of digestive disorders.

Any thoughts or sufferers who may have tried this diet?


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

i was goingto ask what lg meant then i remembered. i have a horrible memory.

I think eating healthier might help.​


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

my memory is bad too


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

LG = leaky gas.


----------

